
Android dual core support so poor “having a second core is actually a detriment” - mjfern
http://wmpoweruser.com/intel-android-dual-core-so-poor-having-a-second-core-is-actually-a-detriment/
======
ZeroGravitas
I remember there was a story where Intel said their mobile chips were better
than what Apple used in the iPhone and Apple forced them to publicly retract
the statement. I can't seem to Google it up right now.

ah got it: [http://betanews.com/2008/10/24/intel-retracts-
inappropriate-...](http://betanews.com/2008/10/24/intel-retracts-
inappropriate-statements-about-arm-iphone/)

 _"The shortcomings of the iPhone have come from ARM," Kedia was quoted by
ZDNet Australia as saying. "Any sort of application that requires any
horsepower at all, and the iPhone struggles...If you want to run full
Internet, you're going to have to run an Intel-based architecture."_

then, shortly after:

 _"As general manager of the Group responsible for Intel's ultra-mobility
products, [Chandrasekher] acknowledged that Intel's low-power Atom processor
does not yet match the battery life characteristics of the ARM processor in a
phone form factor; and, that while Intel does have plans on the books to get
us to be competitive in the ultra low power domain, we are not there as yet.
Secondly, Apple's iPhone offering is an extremely innovative product that
enables new and exciting market opportunities. The statements made in Taiwan
were inappropriate, and Intel representatives should not have been commenting
on specific customer designs."_

